# Running a 36 volt trolling motor on 24 volts?



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

If it even works (doubt it will...wouldn't try), the motor would be drawing a whole lot more current than it was designed for to compensate for the low voltage, possibly starting some pretty spectacular fires. That's if it even allows itself to run, which I don't think it will.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Tilly_Copano said:


> Can you run a 36 volt trolling motor on 24 volts? Will this damage the trolling motor?


*NO*
*Yes*
*Suggest you use three PC925's to get 36V and fit in your Mav.*


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

According to Minn Kota you can run a 36 volt motor on 24 volts: BUT, it will run hotter, draw more amps, deplete the batteries sooner, and run the risk of damaging the batteries from over heating. The iPilot function and steering motor may not work. All in all, probably not a good idea.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

X2 on using small batteries... Every time you go up in volts it draws less current...small batteries will last you a lot longer than 1 or two larger ones...


----------

